# A+ Certification



## Monkey (Aug 27, 2002)

I have been teaching myself(through books) on A+, but I am pretty much bored out of my mind on reading. I don't have enough money or time to go to a tech school to get hands on training. I was wondering if anyone heard of or tried any of the online training sites and which ones are good. I looking for a good *interactive* site. If anyone has any info that could help me out, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Drifters (Aug 23, 2002)

I've used www.braindumps.com and www.techexams.net. They are pretty good and pretty accurate. I don't know how the test is no a day but when I took it, it was pretty easy. Took like 5minutes to finish.


----------



## Monkey (Aug 27, 2002)

Thank you for the links, I especially like www.techexams.net and have registered there. But I was wondering about the paysites with online courses, do you know if they are good?


----------



## Drifters (Aug 23, 2002)

No I haven't heard of any good ones. But if you are willing to pay for an online course for A+, I would just go to CompTia's site and look there.


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

What would be more beneficial is to get a hold of come computers and stick you hands in their guts and play around.

They don't have to be new, expensive. Old ones that people are playing around might actually teach you more.


----------

